# Found this video - interested in comments on safety, technique



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpGfPA_VKXg&NR


Well, folks, what do you think of his methods? Good? Bad? Mixed? Standard stuff, why the question you dumb rookie?

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ekka (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately it is pretty std practice, but not what I do.

I dont like pushing the block off whilst my saw is still in the cut, I'll remove my saw, holster it then push the block off.

It appeared the blocks were pretty light, he would have struggled if they were heavy.

One handing in that scenario is not real good either.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you normally do without a notch when blocking down? Didn't look to me like he was using one.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm in the process of making a video of a job I watched yesterday by another crew.

Once you overlook the PPE errors etc you'll see some things of interest ... and some scary stuff too.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 27, 2006)

> dont like pushing the block off whilst my saw is still in the cut, I'll remove my saw, holster it then push the block off



I do the same unless im blockin small diam.(gotta watch for the kick out)
Also gotta watch top weight.Ive seen the block fall back from top bein heavier with a lower center of the push.I usually dont use a notch when blocking so i can control the block by havin some wood left to hold it in place.(sometimes cut most way thru then back cut so the block just sits down)


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Aug 27, 2006)

What was so crazy about transferring back to the tree he was tied into?


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 27, 2006)

was there a face cut or scarf on the tree before he started to climb?


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 29, 2006)

I didnt see anything wrong or crazy about his transfer, i also wondered why it said he was a crazy b-----d.


----------



## emr (Sep 10, 2006)

I want to know why everyone finds it necessary to block out trees with one hand on the saw and one pushing the wood? if you know what you are doing, there is no reason to one hand a saw like that! there are many other ways of blocking out trees that dont add any time to the removal.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 10, 2006)

The snap cut will alleviate the one handed cut and push.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWm-GFbAHMk&mode=user&search=

Yo RBTREE!


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello!

New here.

The scariest part I saw was when he made the transfer and scrambled up the other tree without taking up slack--he could have spiked his rope or at least gotten tangled up. 

Myself, I was blocking a fir and I buried my one wedge ---and the chunk didn't fall---all 12 feet by 16 in. diam. I had to climb down 40 ft, and then I felled the whole thing from the bottom, missing a garage by two feet.

Totally my fault, of course; should have doubled up two wedges.


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm wondering why the bit showing the guy cutting a felling wedge out of the bottom of the tree with a step ladder across the fence is shown before the blocking out of the tops? If the guy was that high in a tree with a wedge cut into the base, then I guess "scary" could be one word used to describe that...

I agree with the one handing: not necessary but I see people do it quite a bit.

Why did he have all his weight on his right leg when doing a cut with his left leg up high - right near where the saw would kick back and shave off his knee cap?


----------

